# What breed are these?



## Redneck111707 (Apr 25, 2013)

Can someone please tell me what kind of chicks these are?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Where did you get them ? Do you have a front view pic ?


----------



## Redneck111707 (Apr 25, 2013)

I got them from Tractor Supply


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

MAybe Austrlorps .


----------



## Rainbowquest (Apr 17, 2013)

how old are light sussex before you can sex them or can you do it at birth?


----------

